

Conference Review: Optimizing & Improving Coding Practices - LocalPCGuy
http://www.enlighten.com/2011/10/conference-dispatch-optimizing-your-site-with-jquery-and-improving-coding-practices/

======
LocalPCGuy
Just a short overview of the jQuery conference, what we thought and the
sessions we liked the best.

